# What are Shrooms like



## Njsurf14 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok i have been smoking weed for about 2 year and all my friends have tryed shrooms or LSD. But after years in the dare program and reading books in school about how acid can literaly fuck up your life..I'm a little bit skitish of trying them. I dont plan on taking LSD but i definatly want to eat some of those magic mushrooms. So what am trying to say is that What are some effects of shrroms? How many should i eat and what parts of it? And some good ways to avoid a bad trip 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Dabu (Jul 8, 2008)

I am curious about the same sort of info. I gave my friend $90 to get me some shrooms, and I should be getting them later this week.

A really good source of info can be found here: Shroomery - Experience Mushrooms

On there, is a list of frequently asked questions, how to avoid a bad trip, how hallucinogenic drugs work, etc.

I would say on average most people eat between 1-3.5 grams of shrooms. That's usually about 1-4 mushroom caps. Anything less than 1 gram and you probably won't feel much, and anything more and it will probably be too much for a newb mushroom user like me or you. Whatever you do, don't drink while taking mushrooms. And certainly don't drive. And make sure you don't have to do anything for the rest of the day before you take them!


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jul 8, 2008)

If your that scared about having a bad trip.. you probably will.. your paranoid tendencies will probably bone you.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 9, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> Ok i have been smoking weed for about 2 year and all my friends have tryed shrooms or LSD. But after years in the dare program and reading books in school about how acid can literaly fuck up your life..I'm a little bit skitish of trying them. I dont plan on taking LSD but i definatly want to eat some of those magic mushrooms. So what am trying to say is that What are some effects of shrroms? How many should i eat and what parts of it? And some good ways to avoid a bad trip
> 
> Thanks for the advice


 they can be really nice but just as easy as that they can turn ugly.
if you are not in a positive Frame of mine or prone to negative thoughts 
STAY AWAY FROM THEM!
i once did some Shroms and the guy i was chilling with started fucking with me. it was nothing but BAD.
then again i had a fucking magical time at disney land. the one thing ill never forget was sitting on the train convinced i was not moving but that the entire park was revolving around my Stationary train car.
Fun shit


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 9, 2008)

be in a good mode.
do them with good friends.
have some chill music or anything relaxing or trippy that isn't too intense.
when you start to trip, just ride it, enjoy what you see and feel.

if you're going to stay indoors, have dim lights or colorful lights around you.
if you're going outdoors, be around nature. trees, lakes, the ocean, mountains, fields of infinite crops, stuff like that.


this is for shrooms btw, don't know how acid differs.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for all the advice Do you know what would happen if i ate 1/4 or 1/2 of a cap and smoke some bud than would i get like a good trip


----------



## tech209 (Jul 9, 2008)

very true to be in a good mood ...............bad mistake when i did em .....i pop'ed them the same day my car blew the engine and left me stranded ....tasted like pumpkin seeds but wait a few about 30 min and throw on some alice and wonderland and man o man o would u be on a good one.....also was told that vitamin c gives it a boost so i was downin a whole gallon of orange juice .....crazy tripp deff every time u try to lay down n shit ur mind just keeps on runnin for 6 hours straight ....................


----------



## overfiend (Jul 9, 2008)

it feels like if you could smoke about 80 joints at once really laid back with little boosts of energy through out the trip. it's my favorite
the good thing about shrooms is you can take a few at once and feel intense effects or eat a cap every hour to keep a constant groove goin


----------



## cream8 (Jul 10, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> Ok i have been smoking weed for about 2 year and all my friends have tryed shrooms or LSD. But after years in the dare program and reading books in school about how acid can literaly fuck up your life..I'm a little bit skitish of trying them. I dont plan on taking LSD but i definatly want to eat some of those magic mushrooms. So what am trying to say is that What are some effects of shrroms? How many should i eat and what parts of it? And some good ways to avoid a bad trip
> 
> Thanks for the advice



dare and all the programs fed you lies!!!! look at yourself your scared! i dont intend to be mean im just poking a little fun. my avatar picture is dr. albert hofman the creator of lsd. lsd was originally used to treat depression and substance abuse with great results. watch videos on you tube about terence mckenna. he was an anthropologist who has very interesting and unbelievably accurate information of shrooms as he was the first person to write the how to book on growing magic mushrooms..do more research about the mushrooms. learn about gordon wasson, and richard shultes before you eat them. go to erowid.org..read the experience vaults. you should respect these sacred plants as they have been respected for thousands of years. you can have the time of your life in one second and then the next be stuck in your own hell for an eternity. time doesnt exsist in the serious shroom trip. if used with respect the outcomes can be beneficial to your life! peace and please read before you trip!!!


----------



## Dabu (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna do shrooms for the first time ever tonight! Wish me luck!


*Edit* on Sunday I will take them.  It's too late at night and i'm scared of the dark!


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Jul 18, 2008)

have fun bro, and remember no matter what, even if things arent going the way you want them to, in 6 hours you will return to normal, so try to have fun and dont waste your money thinking negative.


----------



## Hank (Jul 18, 2008)

Shrooms are fun but just be in a comforting enviroment. I love tripping by myself in the country. Long walks in the feilds and trees all around. If the trip starts to get to intense i'll have a glass of wine or 2 to settle me down. Goes with the trip real well. 

Hank.


----------



## berbonber (Jul 19, 2008)

Dont expect very intense visuals you wont be seeing marsbarmen chasing you or any of that shit, youl likely see objects 'breathing' or 'morphing' by morphing i dont mean they will change into other things but they may appear to move or melt into other things around them. The real trip is in your mind you may feel confused at times or unable to control your train of thought but thats ok, just go with it and youl be cool, try to 'pack' a few days beforehand by this i mean avoid stressful situations and try to enjoy your life, look at many beautiful things and the happiness from this will no doubt show in your trip. Visit Shroomery.org for even for info


----------



## shroomDr. (Jul 19, 2008)

dont eat shrooms just eat cow shit


----------



## Sarkar (Jul 19, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> Do you know what would happen if i ate 1/4 or 1/2 of a cap and smoke some bud than would i get like a good trip


yeah, you'll end up wasting the bud. I've dropped acid 4 times, back in the '80s, and had a blast each time. Things to make sure of:
1. You're in a safe surrounding;
2. You can act however you want where you're at;
3. No driving;
4. Nothing to get you scared/wigged out;
5. DON'T drop acid alone, be amongst good friends who are either dropping too, or know that you're dropping and are totally cool w/it.

I did micro dot, and a bunch of disney stamps that used to be around way back. On my 4th trip, there were 4 of us, one of my friends decided to take 2 hits!!! He freaked out and had to be taken to the hospital.

First time I dropped, we took hit after hit from a bong and smoked about 2 grams of black afghani, that's hash, and ended up wasting all of that. The LSD was too overpowering and we didn't feel any of the THC. Good luck, and make sure pay attention.


----------



## phatkix (Jul 20, 2008)

i smiled and laughed a whole pile when i did shrooms. positive thoughts only tho. WOOSAAA. i've seen quite a few people freak out and have bad trips. its not cool at all.

take a few stems and caps, then if you want more, maybe take some more. "always in moderation"


----------

